# Subwoofer or preamp suggestion



## Dissonance (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello!

I have an Apple AirPort Express connected to a Pyle Pamp1000 powering two pairs of Sony SS-B1000 speakers across two rooms. It's nice that the amp automatically powers down when I'm not using it. For being such a cheap system, I'm impressed with the clearness and low noise in the sound. Unfortunately, the bass is a little low. I would like to keep this system cheap, but I'm wondering if it would be better to add a subwoofer with speaker inputs or a preamp. I found a Sony SA-W2500 subwoofer for $69.99 at NewEgg. What do you think?

Thanks!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sure, a 10” sub will get you more bass than speakers with 5-1/4” woofers. Go for it. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Agreed, you will notice a much bigger change with a sub in the picture. Probably wouldn't notice any change with the pre-amp.

Just know you are turing down a slippery slope!!! I started out with a Klipsch KSW-10. Now I have an SVS PB13U. :spend:


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

Agreed. Add a powered sub. Y adapt the airport out and utilize the preamp inputs on the sub rather than the speaker level for the cleanest sound.


----------



## Dissonance (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I purchased a Polk PSW10 on eBay for less than $90. It has speaker inputs and outputs, as well as a line input. It worked great!


----------

